# Listing of all Property Preservation Companies



## Sdot08016 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello I am in the Southern Central Jersey area can anyone assist with some companies I can apply with and help assist others by adding a list. Currently I have and this list can help assist others as well as companies to sign on with and companies to not use at all. Thank you. 
• A2Z Field Services
• Aim Your Way
• Altisource
•. Assero Field Services 
• Asset Management REO Marketing Services
• Assurant 
• Bank of America Supplier Relations
• Carrington Home Solutions
• Cityside Management Corp
• Complete Property Restoration
• Cyprexx Services
• First Preston HC
• Five Brothers Mortgage Company
• Freddie Mac HomeSteps
• Im-Pres
• Keystone Asset Management
•. Lauren Properties
• Leading Edge Companies
• Mortgage Contracting Services (MCS)
• National Vendor Management Services
• NREFSI
• PK Management Group
•. Sentinel Field Services
• Spectrum Field Services
• United Field Services
•. US Best Repair Services
• Wolverine Real Estate Service, Inc
• Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD)
• Federal Housing Administration (FHA)
• Veterans Administration (VA)


----------



## Hteezy (Mar 31, 2021)

Guardian Asset Management has the HUD contracts in NJ. I've went into alot of properties in South Jersey that use to be managed by other companies like Cyprexx based on old vacancy postings.


----------



## Pres_know_it_all (Jul 8, 2018)

Sdot08016 said:


> Hello I am in the Southern Central Jersey area can anyone assist with some companies I can apply with and help assist others by adding a list. Currently I have and this list can help assist others as well as companies to sign on with and companies to not use at all. Thank you.
> • A2Z Field Services
> • Aim Your Way
> • Altisource
> ...


Don't forget about Brookstone and msi. Msi has always treated me well and kept volume during the pandemic


----------



## Hteezy (Mar 31, 2021)

Pres_know_it_all said:


> Don't forget about Brookstone and msi. Msi has always treated me well and kept volume during the pandemic


What's the link for MSI?


----------



## line6services (May 21, 2021)

Hteezy said:


> What's the link for MSI?








Property Preservation and Inspection Services | MSI


MSI offers property preservation services on foreclosures. We work with banks and other companies to provide services for defaulted properties.




msionline.com


----------



## LuisSilvan (6 mo ago)

I want to buy a house with a small plot of land for my farming and after consulting with Mortgage Broker Bristol, I want to use a bank mortgage to purchase this property. Who knows the list of good banks that provide mortgages with low interest on payments and for a large number of years? I really need this mortgage because I have practically nowhere to live, and I'm not going to stay with my parents, they've already bored me a little. I want to hear advice from people about banks that provide mortgages. Also, if you took out a mortgage, tell me about your experience, was it justified and useful for you? Good luck to everyone!


----------

